# Broken baking stone



## sapphead (Dec 26, 2002)

I just got a new baking stone for christmas & 
my roommate dropped it and broke it in 2 pieces.
Can I just glue it back together? Is there a special 
glue I should use?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 26, 2002)

I really don't think you can glue it back together, IMO.  Is either piece big enough to use?  Or can you use both pieces?  I know that's not the solution you're looking for - also, if you are cooking something like a pizza you could just put the two pieces in the oven and connect like they were then slide dough onto it.  But you couldn't really cook anything that oozes anything.  You could still make cookies and such on it.  

Sorry I don't have another solution  

If there is a glue I sure don't know about it.


----------



## glennm (Dec 27, 2002)

There are glues available but they are not FDA Approved.  There could be some leaching while cooking/baking.  Epoxy woks great but again it is not FDA approved.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2002)

I guess I should have said yes, there are ways to glue it LOL - like glenm says, but baking with it is another issue! I can't imagine tasting a nice flakey croissant then that big "bang" taste of epoxy glue!  

Look at the positive - you now have 2 stones!  

glennm - too bad royal icing won't hold up in the oven - that would surely keep it together if it did! LOL


----------



## starrleicht (Jan 11, 2003)

i'm with everyone else-  I wouldn't "go there" if I were you.  I like the idea of just figuring you now have two, though!    Always a positive side!  Lol...or ask your room mate to get you another one.


----------



## Lou_Toth (Feb 10, 2004)

I use unglazed quarry tile from your local home supply-lumberyard.  They work just as well and are way cheaper.
lou


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Lou,

Welcome to Discuss Cooking - Your input is very much appreciated - thank you and hope to see you often.


----------

